
Where China is looking to land its 2020 Mars rover - sohkamyung
http://www.planetary.org/blogs/guest-blogs/china-2020-rover-sites.html
======
Sharlin
The 2020 launch window is going to be an exciting one indeed.

------
mirimir
Rover? I don't see how it could move.

~~~
arethuza
There is a picture clearly showing a rover sitting on a lander ?

~~~
mirimir
Oops, I somehow didn't see that :( It just looked like one thing to me. In a
small browser window.

